# Want to Divorce...



## bumblebee (Feb 20, 2008)

I want to divorce my husband of 5 years. We married young (we were both 20) and we have two kids (19mos and 4years). I never loved my husband and felt more obligated than anything to stay with him and marry him. He was my first boyfriend (we met in high school) and I always felt like I would hurt him if I broke up with him. Needless to say, telling him that I don't love him, never have loved him and would like to separate, hurt him deeply. Our relationship has been mechanical and business-like for a very long time. He does his thing and I do mine. He recently joined the military, something which I told him I'd really rather he didn't do. Now he wants me to move across the country to stay with him. I know that he wants to see to kids and he still has affection for me, but I would like to just divorce and move on with our lives...I don't want to live in an unhappy state any longer. I'm tired of doing things so that other people will be happy. I know that this is selfish, and I don't like that he won't see the kids very often, but I want to move on and out of my current stagnant state. Does anyone have any advice for me? Thank you!


----------



## sarahdale24 (Feb 3, 2008)

Be honest with him, and not lead him on. Tell him how you feel and then get a divorce and the next relationship marry for love and not because you feel obligated to...sad for your kids, cause from the sounds of your post they weren't born out of a joined "love" relationship, yet out of love seperatly. Sad...but be honest, its unhealthy for you all to stay in a relationship like this .....


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

The best thing you can do is divorce but do so in a way that the two of you can stay on good terms. Remember if you keep your kids that they aways need to come first, before anyone else including someone that might be mr. right. 

draconis


----------

